# Scleral show and how to fix it



## Deleted member 3526 (Nov 30, 2019)

> *Scleral show refers to the ability to see the white portion of the eye below the colored portion (Iris).* And most people one you look straight ahead the lower eyelid covers the eyeball up to the base of the Iris. *Any condition which creates laxity (lack of strictness) or limits motion of the lower eyelids can contribute to scleral. This could include a number of congenital anomalies( birth defects ) known as craniofacial (relating to the cranium(skull) and the face) defects*, *it could be related to trauma where the facial bones had been fractured and subsequent healing and scar tissue formation limits movement or the lower lid is not positioned properly.
> 
> It occurs with aging as the lower lid loses its muscle tone and the skin becomes more elastic*. *It also can occur with someone having lost soft tissue volume in their cheeks*. I have patients who have a history of allergies with a lot of swelling in their eyelids and they develop this problem. The other problem could be that the eyeball itself is prominent and pushes the lower lid out of the way, which is something we see with problems such as hyperthyroidism.
> *-Joseph M. Perlman*





> *The main reason for the scleral show without history of trauma surgery,is weak bony support of the eye. The loss of the elasticity is another reason for the scleral show. -Kamran Khoobehi, MD*





> While it is true that *people with strong cheek bones have excellent support for the lower eyelid and tend to hold their lower eyelids well as they age, the opposite can be true for people with weak cheek bone support. Large eyes*, relatively flat cheeks, or heavy cheek pads are associated with gradual inferior scleral show. Generally these changes are acceptable cosmetically and in some cases the large eyed look associated with a little inferior scleral show is often considered a desirable feature.



High set cheek bones like o'pry or gigantic zygos like asians= everything

https://www.realself.com/question/natural-causes-scleral-show

*How to fix ?
There are three main components,which can affect your undereye 
-**Lateral canthal tendon*
*-**Anterior Lamella*
*-**Posterior Lamella*

*Posterior lamella
posterior lamella probably has the most significant impact in terms of the physical vertical support*






*The posterior lamella consists of the tarsal plates, *



Spoiler: Tarsal Plates



*



*



*a layer of smooth muscle and palpebral conjunctiva *



Spoiler: palpebral conjunctiva 



*This portion covers the inner surface of both the upper and lower eyelids *








*Lateral canthal tendon
Outer corner of the eyelids
Canthoplexy Result ( A surgical procedure designed to tighten the lower eyelid )*







*Posterior lamellar grath to elevate the lid to cover up the sclera as well as re-positioning the outer corner* 






*Anterior lamella

The anterior lamella consists of the skin, the layer of subcutaneous(anything that exists or is inserted just below the skin ) connective tissue and the layer of striated muscle fibres (main function of striated muscle tissue is to create force and contract ) of the orbicularis muscle.*



Spoiler: orbicularis muscle.












*solution*





*or Mid face lift -Not successful


Source*


+ google


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 30, 2019)

Pretty high iq for zero replies imo


----------



## Chadelite (Nov 30, 2019)

HOW DO I MAKE MY EYES NARROWER AND MY LOWER EYELID TIGHT LIKE BARRETS?

no cap


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Nov 30, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> Pretty high iq for zero replies imo


most people are too lay to read


----------



## Chadelite (Nov 30, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> most people are too lay to read


i read it but i have no scleral show so i didn't reply


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Nov 30, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> HOW DO I MAKE MY EYES NARROWER AND MY LOWER EYELID TIGHT LIKE BARRETS?


read the thread


Chadelite said:


> i read it but i have no scleral show so i didn't reply


u need higher zygo for more narrow eyes or u could get a surgeon to tighten up your lower lid


----------



## Chadelite (Nov 30, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> read the thread
> 
> u need higher zygo for more narrow eyes or u could get a surgeon to tighten up your lower lid


i have very high protruding cheekbones, but i hope the facepuller gives my tight eyes.

it is hard mewing on steroids.

That is why @CopeAndRope is a genius


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Nov 30, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> i have very high protruding cheekbones, but i hope the facepuller gives my tight eyes.
> 
> it is hard mewing on steroids.
> 
> That is why @CopeAndRope is a genius


post pic or give example of how your eye look like


----------



## Chadelite (Nov 30, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> post pic or give example of how your eye look like


ahh i don't know where to get an example from

crazy tho

i don't want to share pics man i have a big future still

admin can read all PMs so if the site gets hacked it will spread out

I wish i could share pics but i can't

thx for trying to help tho

My fricking jaw is uneven tho

one side is bigger, the right side, but has a shorter ramus and looks worse on the side profile, as in looks less defined.

i don't know why tbh


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Nov 30, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> read the thread
> 
> u need higher zygo for more narrow eyes or u could get a surgeon to tighten up your lower lid


so... just go to taban theory ?

does zygo implants from eppley affect the eyes ? like those from sayian ?


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Nov 30, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> so... just go to taban theory ?
> 
> does zygo implants from eppley affect the eyes ? like those from sayian ?


it's about having* high set zygo rather than more projecting one* imo 
forward growth causes facial upswing,which brings your zygo up, giving more hunterish eyes
Astro Example


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Nov 30, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> it's about having* high set zygo rather than more projecting one* imo
> forward growth causes facial upswing,which brings your zygo up, giving more hunterish eyes
> Astro Example


This kind of pics pove nothing.
Look at my eyes, I took this pics in the same 4 minutes. All i did was changing angle and making a little squint:

Look how the distance (eyebrow base) - (tp of the eye) reduces in the hooded eyes pics. Just like in this astroky u posted.





and who cares about forward growth, you cant change that in the short time if not by a LF3.
Is there a way to make a more a high set zygo ? LF3 too ??

just go to taban theory is the answer to eyes.


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Nov 30, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> This kind of pics pove nothing.
> Look at my eyes, I took this pics in the same 4 minutes. All i did was changing angle and making a little squint:
> 
> Look how the distance (eyebrow base) - (tp of the eye) reduces in the hooded eyes pics. Just like in this astroky u posted.



u are raising eyebrow in the left pic, if your orbit was small your eyes would legit look like that without even making any expression




Eduardo DOV said:


> and who cares about forward growth, you cant change that in the short time if not by a LF3.
> Is there a way to make a more a high set zygo ? LF3 too ??
> 
> just go to taban theory is the answer to eyes.


facepuller or lefort


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 30, 2019)

L A X T E N D O N S


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 30, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> it's about having* high set zygo rather than more projecting one* imo
> forward growth causes facial upswing,which brings your zygo up, giving more hunterish eyes
> Astro Example


True as fuck. You need upward growth along with forward growth, many are downwardly grown and just an appliance like AGGA would be useless. Very unlikely for one to be found with a very normal, upswinged horizontally plane level maxilla, which in that sense, forward growth would only be needed, Chico as an example would benefit from forward growth if he would of had an ambition to become a more DOM slayer






Downward growth is the true death sentence of looks, forward growth with a downswung face will just make you more masculine, not more good looking.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 30, 2019)

Traxanas said:


> forward growth with a downswung face will just make you more masculine, not more good looking.



What?


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 30, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> What?


You need upwards growth as well, it's the true ascension in good looks, forward growth is not as important as better, higher set bones.

And that generally, forward growth would make anyone more masculine, but it wouldn't necessarily make you more "harmonious" or just "good-looking" in a sense, it's the upswing that provides the harmonious look to it that can make many more good looking, get it? feel free to comment these are just my thoughts


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 30, 2019)

Traxanas said:


> You need upwards growth as well, it's the true ascension in good looks, forward growth is not as important as better, higher set bones.
> 
> And that generally, forward growth would make anyone more masculine, but it wouldn't necessarily make you more "harmonious" or just "good-looking" in a sense, it's the upswing that provides the harmonious look to it that can make many more good looking, get it? feel free to comment these are just my thoughts



I know, but I don't understand what you want to mean with 

forward growth with a downswung

Downswung?


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 30, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> I know, but I don't understand what you want to mean with
> 
> forward growth with a downswung
> 
> Downswung?


yeah bro, a downswing as in downward growth, similar to upward growth/upswing, the opposite is what I'm saying

I may of phrased it wrong, but u can get forward growth and still look like shit while being .. downwardly grown, not that you get both forward & downward growth simultaneously


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 30, 2019)

Traxanas said:


> yeah bro, a downswing as in downward growth, similar to upward growth/upswing, the opposite is what I'm saying
> 
> I may of phrased it wrong, but u can get forward growth and still look like shit while being .. downwardly grown, not that you get both forward & downward growth simultaneously



Ok
@Traxanas

Yeah! I remember that I said in this forum that forward growth will not save everyone, since forward growth doens't necessarily change the shape and width of things In your face, like orbitals, forehead, nose, lips... and these things are extremely important 

Also, the purpose of forward growth and bones are for the support of soft things.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 30, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> i have very high protruding cheekbones, but i hope the facepuller gives my tight eyes.
> 
> it is hard mewing on steroids.
> 
> That is why @CopeAndRope is a genius


all hail @CopeAndRope , thanks to him well all make it


----------



## Chadelite (Nov 30, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> all hail @CopeAndRope , thanks to him well all make it


We're all gonna make it.


----------



## whitebadboy (Nov 30, 2019)

Or you can just squint


----------



## Chadelite (Nov 30, 2019)

whitebadboy said:


> Or you can just squint


or you can have top tier bones


----------



## whitebadboy (Nov 30, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> or you can have top tier bones


The yall squint


----------



## Chadelite (Nov 30, 2019)

whitebadboy said:


> The yall squint


ik they do.


----------



## Traxanas (Dec 6, 2019)

noped said:


> So if AGGA is useless what would benefit? Would MSE/MDSO combo be better?


AGGA isn't entirely useless, it's more how it's limited in improving your looks. It just grows your face in one direction.

It depends on what your purpose is, MSE/MSDO just provides lateral expansion, which can enhance your features and widen them as a whole, but if you're wanting to achieve some sort of an upswing like most typically need, then you'll need to consider FP or something to drive the bones forwards and upwards.


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Jan 9, 2020)

W


Traxanas said:


> AGGA isn't entirely useless, it's more how it's limited in improving your looks. It just grows your face in one direction.
> 
> It depends on what your purpose is, MSE/MSDO just provides lateral expansion, which can enhance your features and widen them as a whole, but if you're wanting to achieve some sort of an upswing like most typically need, then you'll need to consider FP or something to drive the bones forwards and upwards.


What’s FP?


----------



## kota (Jan 9, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> W
> 
> What’s FP?


Facepull


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (May 31, 2020)

it makes you look so tired will fix it after lf1 and jaw implants cuz they will stretch the skin


----------

